
If you've come to congratulate us, don't. Our struggle is far from over - doppp
https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/cziwwl/if_youve_come_to_congratulate_us_dont_our/
======
p3st1l3nt
Yes, politicians never give up, they will try again.

